# My Girl



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Tsaheylu is my pretty girl  she's my second American Bulldog from Laura Kennels. The first was my soulmate, Cracker Jack, who passed away in 2008. Tsaheylu was sired by the current National Champion Joshua's Isaac.
I had her reserved before she was bred and picked her up at 8 weeks just before Thanksgiving and now she's 13 weeks old and showing a lot of potential for a homestead in terms of predator and personal protection. She's very sensitive to correction and very, very snuggable and loving on my lap but when I put her down she goes from zero to 60 in the blink of an eye. "No" hasn't made it into her vocabulary yet  

AB's are very versatile work dogs. Well bred and raised, they are strong and fearless and some are perfect for predator control on the homestead. What attracted me to Laura Kennels in the first place was their emphasis on the 'Ol Southern White - the farm dog of the South before the Johnson and Scott influence on the breed. Now of course Scott influence - or Johnson influence is hard to get around but I also have a Scott dog bred by Alan himself and he's very, very different which shows that a good breeder can take a gene pool and fashion a dog for a specific purpose. Which is why, imo, it isn't just enough to narrow in on a breed when you are needing a working dog - it is also important to narrow in on a breeder that is breeding for what you need. Joey, my Scott bred American Bulldog is also quite formidable.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's very important to do your homework, IMO. Good job.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a soft spot in my heart for the bully breeds, always liked the look of the American bulldogs ... how are they for prey drive (as you are using them for your homestead)? are they easily trained to not harass the livestock?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice dogs, I hope you post more pictures of your pup as she grows. 

My AB's were fine around my livestock, no harder to train then any other dog I had.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Once they understand what their job is, they click. My dogs have been around horses, cows, pig, wild pigs, rabbits, cats and all sorts of fowl. They do not harass the stiock and like Jason said, they are quite trainable and very willing to please. They live for their master. And they have saved me more than once from drunk two-legged trespassers. When I'm around, they are unexcelled, imo, in terms of protection. But they are not LGD. I would not put them into an LGD's job.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

JasoninMN said:


> Nice dogs, I hope you post more pictures of your pup as she grows.
> 
> My AB's were fine around my livestock, no harder to train then any other dog I had.


Thanks  I hope to share many more photos


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

we too share our lives with an AB, .. our girl is about to turn 4 this spring.. she's an awesome dog.. She is very much the *auntie* to my grandson, Zade.. (Moon's sire is a son of National Champion JOSHUA'S OL' SOUTHERN WHITE AKA "JOSH"..grandson of Cowboy Joshua's Sand Valley Sam)... Moon shares her dogbed with an old lady boxer, Lily and a young guy named Doug, the pug.. she is wonderful with the house cats.. the newborn baby goats (while she is gentle with the goats.. I do not allow her unsupervised time with them.. she does have a high degree of prey drive.. but under watchful eyes. she is great with them.. she is in charge of newborn baby cleaning (we pull and bottle all the kids at birth).. Moon supervises all bottle feedings .. cleaning up those milky little faces.. yum LOL

congrats on your new girl.. I'm sure she will be a wonderful addition to your crew.
susie


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

yarrow said:


> we too share our lives with an AB, .. our girl is about to turn 4 this spring.. she's an awesome dog.. She is very much the *auntie* to my grandson, Zade.. (Moon's sire is a son of National Champion JOSHUA'S OL' SOUTHERN WHITE AKA "JOSH"..grandson of Cowboy Joshua's Sand Valley Sam)... susie


Hey Susie, we're almost related, Lol  gorgeous photos. Zade is a handsome dgs btw My soulmate was also related to Cowboy and Josh as is Tsaheylu now  Isaac is the latest of top notch studs at Joshua Kennels. My AB's have been notoriously wonderful with babies of all sorts but always have me nearby.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great looking dogs too!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

They can be so underrated. Very nice pics


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Tango said:


> My AB's have been notoriously wonderful with babies of all sorts but always have me nearby.


oops very sorry for this mistake. Joey, The Scott bred AB, is not wonderful around babies. In my 3 year absence he has taken to killing cats and is just now undergoing proper retraining. He is trainable however and off leash will respond to "No!" promptly. When I first got Zero, my houigan, Joey wanted to put him in his mouth. Alan's dogs have much more prey drive because they are hog dogs primarily. But it can be harnessed with training and supervision - I was absent for Joey's 2nd-4th year so now he's getting back on track.


----------

